# Good stuff



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A new eco-hub, called icecairo, opened its doors to environmentalists, innovators, and entrepreneurs Monday evening for a soft launch event at its hub, located just off Talaat Harb street in downtown Cairo.

The stylized spelling, icecairo, stands for innovation, collaboration, and entrepreneurship. It is the latest 'ice' establishment of a growing international network of innovation hubs that aim to improve and develop green — sustainable and ecofriendly — technology markets. Others include icebauhaus in Germany and iceaddis in Ethiopia.

“The focus is not only on creating environmental awareness, but networking to develop the technological solutions required in order to address and solve environmental problems themselves,” says Adam Molyneux-Berry, the “manager” of icecairo, who quickly adds that his title is by default, as there is no hierarchy in the 'ice' vision.

Ice-hubs, as they are known, provide open, shared workspaces as well as opportunities for training for individuals with innovative ideas, with the aim of developing local solutions in order to address global problems.

more here:

Icecairo aspires to pioneer green technology market in Egypt | Egypt Independent


----------

